# yay another snuglii bag out :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

this one was half the size of the original ones i been makin. i wanted to see how big it would come out and it would be the perfect size for pups KC's size :lol:
it was also a gift i made out to 2 seperate people~

how purdi! 








and rolled up









let me know when u guys get sick of seein my work LOL :nwinkwink:


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

I will never get sick of seeing your work :nwinkwink: lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Star's Mama said:


> I will never get sick of seeing your work :nwinkwink: lol


hahaha thank u angie! :nwinkwink:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I love to see what you make!  It always comes out very nice! Beautiful!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> I love to see what you make!  It always comes out very nice! Beautiful!


Thanks TLI! Hehe. I didn't want to make this product before only because I know its been done so many times by different people but I kept getting the request and I couldn't disappoint...im just glad it came out great  I love bein proud of what I make and more that my fans love it! :albino:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> Thanks TLI! Hehe. I didn't want to make this product before only because I know its been done so many times by different people but I kept getting the request and I couldn't disappoint...im just glad it came out great  I love bein proud of what I make and more that my fans love it! :albino:


You're very welcome!  You should be very proud of your work! Everything turns out beautiful! It's okay if others are doing them. Each individual has their own special touch on things.  Continue what makes you happy! And as you mentioned, your fan club appreciates your talents! :daisy:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> You're very welcome!  You should be very proud of your work! Everything turns out beautiful! It's okay if others are doing them. Each individual has their own special touch on things.  Continue what makes you happy! And as you mentioned, your fan club appreciates your talents! :daisy:


Awwe thank u! I try to make things as unique as I can! Thank u for the compliments!! I always tell them its fans like u that keeps me motivated to what I do,:albino:


----------



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

That looks awesome. Are they very hard to make? You did a great job on it.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

prettylola said:


> That looks awesome. Are they very hard to make? You did a great job on it.


they're i would say....from difficulty level from 1 thru 5 a 3?  thank u!  it took me a while to grow some....*bleep* to try it out since its 4 layers of fleece sewn :daisy:


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the colors.


----------



## kittybandit (Dec 14, 2012)

Sooo adorable!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

omg this is so cute!!!:foxes15:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

xxcass said:


> omg this is so cute!!!:foxes15:


Thanks! Why the madface though lmao! :lol:


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

beautiful work as always


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Look great. I love the coloring!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks guys! Kelly I'm almost done with yours  been working on another project at the same time @[email protected]


----------

